# Consulta de conflicto de dependencias

## Jack Krauser

Muy buenas a todos...

Al momento de querer actualizar el sistema lo logro hacer con normalidad a pesar de que tengo un conflicto de dependencias que aún no sé cómo resolver. Los conflictos son diferentes en mis dos equipos con Gentoo (uno en mi trabajo y el de casa que es el con el que estoy escribiendo). El mensaje que obtengo es el siguiente:

WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

```
dev-util/boost-build:0

  (dev-util/boost-build-1.70.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    =dev-util/boost-build-1.65* required by (dev-libs/boost-1.65.0:0/1.65.0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                     ^^^^^
```

Me puede echar una mano de cómo resolver eso???

Gracias de antemano

----------

## quilosaq

Posiblemente estás haciendo una actualización parcial del sistema en lugar de un emerge @world. En esa actualización se está incluyendo dev-libs/boost pero no se está incluyendo algún paquete que está requiriendo precisamente dev-libs/boost-1.65.0:0/1.65.0::gentoo.

Deberías actualizar con:

```
emerge --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --newuse @world
```

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Posiblemente estás haciendo una actualización parcial del sistema en lugar de un emerge @world. En esa actualización se está incluyendo dev-libs/boost pero no se está incluyendo algún paquete que está requiriendo precisamente dev-libs/boost-1.65.0:0/1.65.0::gentoo.
> 
> Deberías actualizar con:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Al hacer éste comando conjuntamente con la solución que me propusiste en el otro post e instalar la versión de nodejs que necesitaba y ajustar los paquetes que emerge me pedía pude solucionar éste problema.

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Deberías actualizar con:
> 
> ```
> emerge --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --newuse @world
> ```
> ...

 

Generalmente mis comando para actualizar portage y el sistema son los siguientes: "emerge --sync" y "emerge -avuND @world"; en qué se diferencia de lo que me recomiendas?

Tengo un problema parecido en otro equipo pero ahora con udisk:

```

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

sys-fs/lvm2:0

  (sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.184-r4:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    <sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.183 required by (sys-fs/udisks-1.0.5-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

```

Al desinstalar y volver a instalar tengo lo siguiente:

```
[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/udisks-2.8.2:2::gentoo  USE="acl introspection nls systemd -debug -elogind -lvm (-selinux) -vdo" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/udisks-1.0.5-r3::gentoo  USE="lvm nls -debug -remote-access (-selinux)" 0 KiB

Total: 13 packages (9 upgrades, 2 new, 1 in new slot, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 451.641 KiB

WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

sys-fs/lvm2:0

  (sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.184-r4:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    <sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.183 required by (sys-fs/udisks-1.0.5-r3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^            ^^^^^^^^

```

Hasta el momento no he podido deshacerme del problema. Me puedes echar una mano allí?

----------

## quilosaq

 *Jack Krauser wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Generalmente mis comando para actualizar portage y el sistema son los siguientes: "emerge --sync" y "emerge -avuND @world"; en qué se diferencia de lo que me recomiendas?
> 
> ...

 Son bastante parecidos. Las opciones u, N y D de tu comando son equivalentes a las --update, --newuse y --deep respectivamente del que yo uso.

El tuyo además tiene las opciones "a" que hace que te pida confirmación antes de empezar la actualización  y "v" que hace que muestre información detallada de los que va haciendo.

El mío tiene la opción --with-bdeps=y que hace que se incluyan en la actualización los paquetes que se van a necesitar en la fase de construcción del resto de paquetes. En la práctica no es una opción que suponga grandes cambios y sobre todo no solucionaría el problema que planeas en este hilo.

El comando que utilizo es el mas completo de los que aparecen en el manuel de Gentoo:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Working/Portage/es#Actualizando_su_sistema

----------

## quilosaq

 *Jack Krauser wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Hasta el momento no he podido deshacerme del problema. Me puedes echar una mano allí?

 

Parece que cuando quieres instalar udisks se te instalan 2 versiones distintas. Mira si son dependencias para algún paquete que ya tengas instalado: 

```
equery depends udisks
```

¿Qué comando ejecutas para instalar udisks?

----------

